# Can you freeze honey



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes you can.

I have a dedicated freezer just for frames of honey and pollen for next season. Always safe than sorry I say. Will help with early build up and hopefully some honey from packages I purchase.


----------



## fafrd (Aug 22, 2009)

Is a fridge good enough?

-fafrd


----------



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope, honey will crystallise real quick at fridge temps but not at all at freezer temps.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Honey will keep for at least two years in the freezer. Honey does not freeze, it just gets thicker. Warm it back up and it is fine.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

You only need to freeze honey to kill wax moth and shb eggs and larva. Full frames of honey for feed can be frozen but let them get to room temp before you put them on the bees frames pf pollen should get frozen for same reason only more so because pollen and cacoons are realy what wax moth and shb like to eat. As far as keeping honey good it wll NEVER go bad if moisture is below 18% frozen or not.

Jason


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

david logue said:


> Can I freeze frames of capped honey, and use it for feeding later.


Sure. But don't you have anything better to put in your freezer, like meat or veggies? Isn't itr cold enuf outdoors? It isn't necassary. But if that is where you have the room for storage it won't hurt anything.


----------



## fafrd (Aug 22, 2009)

Matt Little said:


> Nope, honey will crystallise real quick at fridge temps but not at all at freezer temps.


Interesting - I would not have thought that do you know why :scratch:???

-fafrd


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The further away from 57 degrees the slower the honey crystallizes. So I guess since most freezers are colder than most refridgerators keeping honey in a freezer would retard crystalization better than keeping it in a refrigerator.

But why you would keep it in either is something I don't get. But I'm sure that's just me.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Most if not all honey will crystallise with time no matter the temp. But temp does play a factor in how fast and how fine.


----------



## fafrd (Aug 22, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> The further away from 57 degrees the slower the honey crystallizes. So I guess since most freezers are colder than most refridgerators keeping honey in a freezer would retard crystalization better than keeping it in a refrigerator.


Got it - thanks!

-fafrd


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

So can bees use chrystallized honey very well? Is it any better than sugar, or just better than nothing?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It would be okay if they were strong, of a good population of bees. Otherwise, the energy they would spend eating it might not match the value.


----------



## david logue (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to every one for there response.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

To keep varmints out of it, freeze it, refrigerate it. keep it cool, dry and stacked and top covered so nothing can get in. Crystalized honey is not a problem in any way for the bees. If you put a frozen frame of honey in the brood chamber, you will probably chill and kill the brood on both sides of it. Please find something worth worrying about. I sincerely wish I had those frames of honey myself. I have been out of this for years and am starting with foundation.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If my memory is correct, crystalized honey will liquify in the middle of the cluster. Nitquickly, but I ubderstand it does. if they are in a hurry, I have seen the bees eat the liquid part, and drag out the cyrstals .

Roland


----------

